# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Rotting Mouth...

## o0_Enigma_0o

I see to have 3 fish with mouths that are magically disappearing...
is there anything I can do to save them?

Also the fish seem to be swimming at the top of the tank...
Does this mean anything?

Many thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## djprincessx

Usually when the fish are coming up to the top of the tank, they are needing more oxygen. Do you have an air pump or anything that is adequate for the tank? I don't know about the rotting mouths, sorry hun! I know about fin rot but have never heard of when the mouths rot out. Hope at least the little bit of info I could give you helps! Good luck!

----------


## o0_Enigma_0o

> Usually when the fish are coming up to the top of the tank, they are needing more oxygen. Do you have an air pump or anything that is adequate for the tank? I don't know about the rotting mouths, sorry hun! I know about fin rot but have never heard of when the mouths rot out. Hope at least the little bit of info I could give you helps! Good luck!


Hi,
i have a airpump that seems to be doing a good job...
when i posted this i also went to the fish shop and he gave me some anti finrot/mouth rot stuff.. its been just over a week since i used it and all the fish seem really happy now... infact i have added 6 snails, and a butterfly plec 

thanks for your reply.

----------


## Gary R

Hi guys 

Sorry not been around for a few days  :Frown: 

anyway o0_Enigma_0o one thing to look out for is temperature fluctuations or adding to much food as with any left overs it will cause a build-ups of organic matter in your tank, which will start to cause the symptoms of Mouth rott.

Hope this helps 

Regards Gary

----------


## djprincessx

I'm glad that your fish are doing better. I was thinking fin rot and mouth rot were alike, but didn't want to give you the wrong advice! They were probably going up to the top because they didn't feel good and weren't getting enough air because of there problems. Glad everything worked out! We are always here if you have any more questions  :Smile: 
*leslie*

----------

